# My lense collection



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

these lenses are old and new the old ones where purchased in Singapore in 1982 and still work fine the others are my purchase' the most recent being the monster tamron 150-600 which has provided me with a nice learning curve I'm looking at adding it sister lense the 70-200 f 2.8 .

I'm struggling to decide on a prime lense as I have no set subject I like to shoot


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ivor lens or two.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Glad I spotted this.....

I've got a canon dslr 

My question is if you could only have one lense to do it all what size would you get ??


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> Glad I spotted this.....
> 
> I've got a canon dslr
> 
> My question is if you could only have one lense to do it all what size would you get ??


Very dependant on what you want to achieve and use it for, have a look at these;











15/85

Also remember to check out Tamron & Sigma, thier lenses are getting almost as good write ups as Canon ones but generally for a much lower price.

John


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice one thanks john

It's more for general shooting on holiday


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Doug,

For that I'd be looking at the 18-200 or 18-135, gives you the flexibility of being able to shoot in a small areas (e,g around a dinner table) and you still get a good telephoto length for objects in the distance or zooming in closely for close up shots.
Its something I really need to add to my collection too as it saves taking 2/3 lenses on holiday with me.

John


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks John great info

Already started my search


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The next addition is a 70-200 f2.8 I had a play with one on my friends camera in Australia and he does mainly rc racing photographs and motorsport but I found it very versatile for everyday use


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

ivor said:


> The next addition is a 70-200 f2.8 I had a play with one on my friends camera in Australia and he does mainly rc racing photographs and motorsport but I found it very versatile for everyday use


Ker-Ching :thumb: Would love one of those

John


----------

